# Kick the ball over the fence...



## Masood

I always get confused with the translation of_ to kick_ in Spanish of Spain. I want to say "_When we play football, someone always manages to kick the ball over the fence_" ('manages' is sarcastic here, implying that it's actually a difficult thing to achieve. The 5-a-side fence is over 10m high).
Qué tal: "Cuando jugamos al fútbol, alguien siempre podía dar puntapié al balón sobre la cerca." (?)


----------



## Lamarimba

No sé si entiendo bien. Aquí decimos "mandar el balón a las nubes".


----------



## Masood

Lamarimba said:


> No sé si entiendo bien.


Hay una cerca (de 10m de altura) alrededor del campo. Durante el partido, alguien da puntapié al balón sobre la cerca, sin falta.


----------



## Agró

...por encima de la *valla*.

(creo)


----------



## GundisalvusVitalis

Hi, @Masood,

I think you could also use _to end up doing sth_ or _to wind up doing sth_ as equivalents of _to manage to do sth_. I would go with this option:



> "When we play football, someone always manages to kick the ball over the fence".
> 
> "Cuando jugamos [al] fútbol, alguien siempre termina pateando el balón sobre la cerca/valla."



terminar por infinitivo perífrasis
CVC. Foros

Good luck!


----------



## Masood

¿Se dice _valla_ a lo que hay detrás del gol?


----------



## Masood

GundisalvusVitalis said:


> Hi, @Masood,
> 
> I think you could also use _to end up doing sth_ or _to wind up doing sth_ as equivalents of _to manage to do sth_. I would go with this option:
> 
> 
> 
> terminar por infinitivo perífrasis
> CVC. Foros
> 
> Good luck!


That's not a bad option, cheers.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

"valla" es desafortunado, porque es una manera de decir el "arco" (goal) o un supuesto perímetro de la instalación donde se juega.
Un castellanohablante nativo, en un contexto de fútbol, normalmente interpretaría el "arco".

¿Qué es lo que quieres decir?
¿Que el jugador erra el tiro mandando el balón por encima de lo blanco en la foto, o de lo verde en la foto?

Has de notar, también, que no en todos los países se asociará mentalmente el campo de juego con un terreno urbano y cercado. Es decir, lo de la "valla" como "perímetro cercado" no es tan inmediato.


_Nota de moderadora
Se borra respuesta a comentario borrado.
Bevj_


----------



## Agró

Masood said:


> "Valla, valla, valla", ¿Qué es lo que tenemos aquí?
> View attachment 64684
> ¿Se dice _valla_ a lo que hay detrás del gol?


Yo diría que sí. No se me ocurre de qué otra forma se podría decir.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Agró said:


> No se me ocurre de qué otra forma se podría decir.


La cerca.


----------



## Agró

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> La cerca.


Aquí no.


----------



## Lamarimba

Sí. Detrás de la portería hay una valla.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Agró said:


> Aquí no.


Y este señor ¿de qué está hablando?
¿Cómo elegir tu cercado o cerramiento?


----------



## Masood

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> ¿Qué es lo que quieres decir?
> ¿Que el jugador erra el tiro mandando el balón por encima de lo blanco en la foto, o de lo verde en la foto?


Me refiero a de lo verde, gracias.

_Nota de moderadora
Se borra respuesta a comentario borrado
Bevj_


----------



## Ballenero

Kick es chutar,
esta palabra llegó desde las Islas a la vez que el juego,
to shoot> shoot+ ar > chutar.

En el ejemplo, a mí lo que me suena más habitual es:
Alguien chuta tan fuerte/alto que
lanza
tira
manda
el balón por encima de la valla.


----------



## gengo

Ballenero said:


> Kick es chutar,
> esta palabra llegó desde las Islas a la vez que el juego,
> to shoot> shoot+ ar > chutar.



I'm not a soccer (football) fan, but I thought that "to shoot" meant to attempt to score.  In Masood's example, "kick" could refer to any type of hitting of the ball with a foot, be it a pass or whatever.  (Correct me if I'm wrong here.)

I like the suggestion made in #5:  Cuando jugamos [al] fútbol, alguien siempre termina pateando el balón sobre la cerca/valla.


----------



## Masood

gengo said:


> I'm not a soccer (football) fan, but I thought that "to shoot" meant to attempt to score.  In Masood's example, "kick" could refer to any type of hitting of the ball with a foot, be it a pass or whatever.  (Correct me if I'm wrong here.)


Exactly right. I'm referring to any type of hitting the ball with the foot, not necessarily an attempt to score a goal.


----------



## elprofe

En general, estoy de acuerdo con todo lo que han dicho la gente de España

Mis opciones:
_Cuando jugamos al futbol, siempre hay alguien que va y cuela el balón por encima de la valla
Cuando jugamos al futbol, siempre hay alguien que se las ingenia para tirar/mandar el balón por encima de la valla_

Hablando con mis amigos, normalmente digo "la bola" en lugar de "el balón", por si quieres sonar informal


----------



## Ballenero

gengo said:


> I'm not a soccer (football) fan, but I thought that "to shoot" meant to attempt to score.  In Masood's example, "kick" could refer to any type of hitting of the ball with a foot, be it a pass or whatever.  (Correct me if I'm wrong here.)
> 
> I like the suggestion made in #5:  Cuando jugamos [al] fútbol, alguien siempre termina pateando el balón sobre la cerca/valla.


En español, chutar es golpear fuerte el balón con el pie.
Puede ser tirar a puerta o hacer un pase largo o para defender, mandar el balón lejos.


----------



## Circunflejo

..., siempre hay alguien que manda (o acaba mandando) el balón por encima de la valla.


Masood said:


> That's not a bad option


Es ambigua. Puede entender se que sube encima de la valla y patea desde allí.


MonsieurGonzalito said:


> Un castellanohablante nativo, en un contexto de fútbol, normalmente interpretaría el "arco".


En Castilla, en un contexto de fútbol, no decimos arco.


elprofe said:


> Cuando jugamos al futbol, siempre hay alguien que va y cuela el balón por encima de la valla


¿Colar? ¿Dónde ves la estrechez?


----------



## elprofe

Yo siempre he usado "colar" para tirar el balón a una zona no accesible. Cuando jugaba en el colegio, siempre se nos colaba el balón al otro lado de la valla.

Estoy de acuerdo con los que dicen que en España no se usa "arco" para "portería".


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Con un registro un tanto más atrevido y en contextos de confianza, por aquí diríamos _siempre hay un pendejo que vuela el balón._


----------



## Circunflejo

elprofe said:


> Yo siempre he usado "colar" para tirar el balón a una zona no accesible.


Cosas veredes...


elprofe said:


> Cuando jugaba en el colegio, siempre se nos colaba el balón al otro lado de la valla.


Se te puede colar el balón por debajo de la valla, o por un agujero en la valla, pero no por encima de la valla ya que por encima no hay estrechez alguna.


----------



## GundisalvusVitalis

Circunflejo said:


> Es ambigua. Puede entender se que sube encima de la valla y patea desde allí.


Claro, si jugáramos con varios tragos encima o en la Luna (con una sexta parte de la gravedad de la Tierra)...  Pero entiendo lo que dices desde un punto de vista estrictamente gramatical.

Aquí dejo unos ejemplos de otras jugadas "suicidas" en el fútbol. 



> [...] los jóvenes jugadores de fútbol de Slavia Praga comenzaron a *patear el balón sobre una cuerda horizontal* que luego fue reemplazada por una red.


https://futnetspain.com/conocenos/



> [...] Carlos Delfino *pateó el balón sobre una de las paredes* de la Villa Olímpica en Atenas.


https://santafebasket.com.ar/8-geniales-anecdotas-para-entender-quien-ha-sido-y-es-el-chapu-nocioni-como-jugador/



> Marco Asensio del Real Madrid *pateó el balón sobre el portero* del Mallorca Manolo Reina para marcar el tercer gol [...]


https://www.islalocal.com/el-real-madrid-brilla-y-vencio-6-1-al-mallorca-en-la-liga-espanola-deportes/


----------



## Circunflejo

GundisalvusVitalis said:


> Claro, si jugáramos con varios tragos encima o en la Luna (con una sexta parte de la gravedad de la Tierra)...


Basta con que alguien diga (a que) no hay huevos. Ni te cuento ya si encima apuesta pasta.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

La "valla" es el arco, la portería, la meta, el "goal" (lo blanco en la foto en #6)
Un "saque de valla" es un "goal kick", y así sucesivamente.

Así que decir justo "la valla" para referirse al supuesto perímetro fuera del cual un jugador tira la pelota, es una desafortunada elección de vocabulario. Además de corresponder a una imagen mental que no es lo suficientemente genérica, pues el recinto de juego puede ser básicamente cualquier cosa, y no es necesario, ni evidente, ni inmediato que esté rodeado por una valla.

La "valla" no tiene ninguna otra asociacion ni idiomática, ni con la práctica del deporte, como tendría decir "over the fence" en críquet, o "out of the park" en béisbol, por ejemplo.


----------



## michelmontescuba

Masood said:


> "_When we play football, someone always manages to kick the ball over the fence_" ('manages' is sarcastic here, implying that it's actually a difficult thing to achieve.


No sé si funciona en el español de España, pero la traducción directa sería: "_Cuando (nosotros) jugamos (al) fútbol siempre alguien se la(s) arregla para patear/mandar la pelota por encima de la cerca._"

"Se la(s) arregla para" tiene la misma connotación que "manages to".


----------



## kaoruca

Vaya. ¿Y por qué no dejarnos de tanta "valla" y decir simplemente "fuera del campo"? 😬


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

kaoruca said:


> Vaya. ¿Y por qué no dejarnos de tanta "valla" y decir simplemente "fuera del campo"? 😬


Porque tirar la pelota fuera del campo de juego (lo cual, por lo demás, es una maniobra normal en el fútbol), no tiene mucho que ver con la situación que describe el OP, de golpear la pelota con tanta fuerza y torpeza, que se vaya del área (supuestamente cercada)  de juego.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

michelmontescuba said:


> No sé si funciona en el español de España, pero la traducción directa sería: "_Cuando (nosotros) jugamos (al) fútbol siempre alguien se la(s) arregla para patear/mandar la pelota por encima de la cerca._"
> 
> "Se la(s) arregla para" tiene la misma connotación que "manages to".


Not being a native speaker, maybe my vote shouldn't count for much, but I really like this translation of Michel's,  It's direct and clear and in the same register as the original


----------



## Marsianitoh

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> Boberías y nitpicking aparte: la "valla" es el arco, la portería, la meta, el "goal" (lo blanco en la foto en #6)
> Un "saque de valla" es un "goal kick", y así sucesivamente.
> 
> Así que decir justo "la valla" para referirse al supuesto perímetro fuera del cual un jugador tira la pelota, es una desafortunada elección de vocabulario. Además de corresponder a una imagen mental que no es lo suficientemente genérica, pues el recinto de juego puede ser básicamente cualquier cosa, y no es necesario, ni evidente, ni inmediato que esté rodeado por una valla.
> 
> La "valla" no tiene ninguna otra asociacion ni idiomática, ni con la práctica del deporte, como tendría decir "over the fence" en críquet, o "out of the park" en béisbol, por ejemplo.


Lo siento pero en mi variante de castellano " valla" el lo que decimos, es lo idiomático para referirse al cerramiento, normalmente metálico, que rodea la inmensa mayoría de los campos de fútbol amateur y patios de colegio en los que se juegan los partidos  a los que se refiere Masood. Aquí a la portería no se le llama " valla", ni " arco" tampoco. Muchas veces esas vallas están suplementadas con una red que les da más altura para evitar que al jugar el balón salga del recinto. Por ejemplo, el instituto en el que trabajo y su patio están rodeados por una de esas vallas y a su lado transcurre una carretera con bastante tráfico. Siempre había  algún majadero que se las arreglaba para mandar el balón por encima de la valla y la red  directito a la carretera. Había que parar el tráfico, recuperar la pelota...hasta que decidimos que pelota que volaba fuera, pelota que se confiscaba y fin de partido. ¡Mano de santo! Lo que dicen mis alumnos ahora es: ¡ Eh joder, no mandes el balón a tomar por culo por encima de la valla que nos lo quitan!
Aquí dejo uno de los muchos ejemplos del uso del término Cuatro heridos tras vencer la valla en un campo de fútbol de Trintxerpe


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Marsianitoh said:


> Lo siento pero en mi variante de castellano " valla" el lo que decimos, es lo idiomático para referirse al cerramiento, normalmente metálico, que rodea la inmensa mayoría de los campos de fútbol amateur y patios de colegio en los que se juegan los partidos a los que se refiere Masood.


No tiene la menor lógica asumir que siquiera una pluralidad de los partidos de fútbol (incluso los amateurs) se celebren en un recinto con esas características. Eso sencillamente no es cierto.
Además, gran parte del mundo futbolero en América usa (e que incluso los españoles, si no lo usan, al menos entienden) "valla" por "meta" o "portería".

Ahora bien, si quieren asumir que "tirar la pelota bien afuera"  significa que necesariamente pasa por encima de una "valla",  y que es normal usar precisamente "valla" pese a mis extensas recomendaciones en contrario, sean felices. Ya terminé con este tema.


----------



## Circunflejo

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> Además, gran parte del mundo futbolero en América usa (e que incluso los españoles, si no lo usan, al menos entienden) "valla" por "meta" o "portería".


Quizá convenga recordar estas palabras del mensaje inicial:


Masood said:


> I always get confused with the translation of_ to kick_ in Spanish of Spain.





MonsieurGonzalito said:


> Boberías y nitpicking aparte: la "valla" es el arco, la portería, la meta, el "goal" (lo blanco en la foto en #6)


En España, no. Y este hilo va de 


Masood said:


> Spanish of Spain


----------



## Marsianitoh

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> No tiene la menor lógica asumir que siquiera una pluralidad de los partidos de fútbol (incluso los amateurs) se celebren en un recinto con esas características. Eso sencillamente no es cierto.
> Además, gran parte del mundo futbolero en América usa (e que incluso los españoles, si no lo usan, al menos entienden) "valla" por "meta" o "portería".
> 
> Ahora bien, si quieren asumir que "tirar la pelota bien afuera"  significa que necesariamente pasa por encima de una "valla",  y que es normal usar precisamente "valla" pese a mis extensas recomendaciones en contrario, sean felices. Ya terminé con este tema.


Yo no discuto lo que digan en América yo hablo de España . La gran mayoría de los campos de fútbol municipales, de los de los polideportivos,  de los de los patios de colegio  etc. están rodeados de lo que en España llamamos " valla". En España no se le llama " valla" a la portería y dudo muy mucho que un Español entienda " valla" como portería.
En esta web en inglés tienes unos ejemplos de fences ,A range of five a side pitch fencing and football fencing a eso aquí le llamamos valla. Aquí una empresa española que se dedica a las vallas para espacios deportivos 
Valla Fútbol - Montajes La Valla | Especialistas en vallas y ocultaciones


----------



## JeSuisSnob

A ver, estimados:

(Digo esto aun a sabiendas de que es probable que venga algún compañero y edite los comentarios en los que se nota ese típico levantamiento de ceja de quien considera que su uso es el único válido y no considera que el español [_también] es ancho y es ajeno_.)

_Valla_ puede ser "desafortunado" para hablantes de algunas variantes del español, probablemente la mayoría de Sudamérica y quizás hasta de Centroamérica y México (aquí también se emplea mucho la palabra _guardavallas_ para hacer referencia al _portero_). Sin embargo, y dadas las necesidades de Masood (quien tiene predilección por los usos del español de España), es un uso apropiado, como ya le explicaron varios compañeros.

Ahora bien, eso no quiere decir que los hilos sean exclusivos de una variante del español; de hecho, lo que los enriquece es que gente de diversos lugares venga y diga cómo se dice tal o cual uso en su español.


----------



## gato radioso

Masood said:


> I always get confused with the translation of_ to kick_ in Spanish of Spain. I want to say "_When we play football, someone always manages to kick the ball over the fence_" ('manages' is sarcastic here, implying that it's actually a difficult thing to achieve. The 5-a-side fence is over 10m high).
> Qué tal: "Cuando jugamos al fútbol, alguien siempre podía dar puntapié al balón sobre la cerca." (?)


...siempre hay alguien que se las arregla para lanzar la pelota por encima de la valla.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

@GundisalvusVitalis said (#5):


> Cuando jugamos [al] fútbol, alguien siempre termina pateando el balón sobre la valla.





michelmontescuba said:


> _Cuando (nosotros) jugamos (al) fútbol siempre alguien se la(s) arregla para patear/mandar la pelota por encima de la cerca._"





gato radioso said:


> ...siempre hay alguien que se las arregla para lanzar la pelota por encima de la valla.


It seems that _la valla española _has won out over _el arco argentino, pero_


JeSuisSnob said:


> lo que los enriquece es que gente de diversos lugares venga y diga cómo se dice tal o cual uso en su versión del español.


As of now (#43), we have three excellent contenders for a  translation -- those of Gundi, Michel and gato, above, with a nod to Snob (#26).  Keeping in mind that Masood wanted to convey sarcasm (if possible) in the translation of _manages to, _which of these comes closest to putting a sarcastic edge on that_.  _Or might there be another contender out there that manages to?


----------



## gato radioso

Reina de la Aldea said:


> @GundisalvusVitalis said (#5):
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that _la valla española _has won out over _el arco argentino, pero_
> 
> As of now (#43), we have three excellent contenders for a  translation -- those of Gundi, Michel and gato, above, with a nod to Snob (#26).  Keeping in mind that Masood wanted to convey sarcasm (if possible) in the translation of _manages to, _which of these comes closest to putting a sarcastic edge on it_.  _Or might there be another contender out there that manages to?


"Se las arregla..." conveys that sarcastic nuance.
If you didn't need it, you would simply say "lanzar/mandar", bland descriptive verbs without any special connotation. On the other hand, "se las arregla" involves an idea of someone painstakingly devoted to do a silly action, which sounds a bit ridiculous.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

gato radioso said:


> "Se las arregla..." conveys that sarcastic nuance.


Good to know!


----------



## Magazine

Otra posibilidad: 

Siempre hay alguien que mete la pata y tira la pelota por encima de la valla. 

Menos literal: 

Siempre hay alguien que mete la pata y manda la pelota a hacer puñetas.


----------



## Mister Draken

JeSuisSnob said:


> Ahora bien, eso no quiere decir que los hilos sean exclusivos de una variante del español; de hecho, lo que los enriquece es que gente de diversos lugares venga y diga cómo se dice tal o cual uso en su español.


Por lo general @Masood aclara que quiere saber alguna cosa del castellano de España. Sus buenas razones tendrá para hacerlo y nada tiene de reprobable. Ahora bien, eso no es óbice para que quienquiera que participe no enriquezca, como tu dices, los hilos con los diversos modos de hablar el idioma. Y en América se habla de muchas formas, no hay uniformidad. Hay quienes creen que hay un castellano de América que se opone al castellano de España, cuando en realidad no hay uniformidad ni en América (que es enorme y con muchísimos hablantes) ni en España (que no es tan grande y con menos hablantes). Aclaración: la cantidad no siempre es garantía de calidad. Mientras más conozcamos  las distintas formas, más enriqueceremos nuestro idioma.

_Siempre hay alguien que cuelga la pelota por encima del alambrado. _(Algo que puede escucharse en Argentina).


Pero quiero aclarar que en muchas canchas improvisadas de Sudamérica (y del resto del continente también) no existen cercas, vallas, vallados, alambrados. ¿Qué cercas ponen los brasileros en las playas y en las favelas? Son pocos los países de sudamérica que no conozco y en todos predominan las canchas sin alambrados. Se juega literalmente en todas partes. ¿Será por esto último que entre Argentina, Uruguay y Brasil han ganado tanto en el fútbol? Mucho campito, mucho potrero.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Me parece muy enriquecedor que se aporten las variantes de una expresión o de una palabra dependiendo del castellano que cada uno hable, todos ellos igual de importantes. Esto resulta aún más interesante en aquellos casos en los que la diferencia de términos puede llevar a confusión.
Lo que no me parece de recibo es que alguien  diga, como se ha dicho aquí,  que lo que se dice en otro pais  está mal o es inaceptable.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Mister Draken said:


> Siempre hay alguien que cuelga la pelota por encima del alambrado.


That's a refreshing use of _colgar _and a decided dodge of _la valla_


Mister Draken said:


> Son pocos los países de Sudamérica que no conozco y en todos predominan las canchas sin alambrados. Se juega literalmente en todas partes. ¿Será por esto último que entre Argentina, Uruguay y Brasil han ganado tanto en el fútbol? Mucho campito, mucho potrero.


Sin duda


Marsianitoh said:


> Lo que no me parece de recibo es que alguien diga que lo que se dice en otro país está mal o es inaceptable.


Es decir, que nadie sea un(a) _spoilsport_


----------

